# pristella tetra swimming funny



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

HI everyone. I have a pristella tetra that just does not swim right. He eats normal, stays with the rest of his group the best he cans but seams to struggle to swim. It's been like this for at least 2 months now, and I just noticed that his tummy has gotten a little swollen in the last week. He seams to sink if he stops flapping his fins for even a second. Any thought? He swims almost nose up.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you please read this sticky http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/must-read-all-members-please-read-652/ and then copy/paste the info here? We will need this information in order to help you.
Also, if you can post clear photos of the sick fish, that often helps a lot too.


----------

